# Chocolate havs?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Who here has chocolate havs?Can you please post some pics for me? Also,do they lighten with age? Thanks! 
Dot


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky isn't a chocolate Hav, but his sire is: Loscompaneros Chocolate Fondue AKA "Cyclopse".

You can see a picture of him at this link: 
http://www.paulask9countryclub.on.ca/pocopayasos/dogs.html

He's about halfway down the page. I think he's gorgeous and I've seen another named Zeus from a New Brunswick breeder who is stunning! You can see a picture of him here:

http://www.mystykalsky.com/

Hope that helps!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty is a chocolate. She has the lighter eyes and brown pigment on her nose, lips, etc. The chocolate on her is more of a sable as I understand it. It has various shades of brown. On some parts of her the chocolate is all one shade, and in other places, definitely sable. I haven't seen any other pictures of chocolate dogs that look like her so I'd be interested to see more too! There's a couple of photos of her in the gallery. I'll add more, but I posted some on picasa because it's faster. There's the link. In that gallery there's a couple of puppy photos and some more that show the coloring. And one photo for here that seems to show her color pretty well.

http://picasaweb.google.com/atwr35/Dusty?authkey=pGLeiAwC94g


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Dajsmom,
I couldn't access the link.But I'll try to get hubby to get it.He's much better than I am at computers.Thanks so much for the reply!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I think I fixed the link. Try it again,
http://picasaweb.google.com/atwr35/Dusty?authkey=pGLeiAwC94g


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I was under the impression the chocolates were all chocolate with no white.I guess I was wrong. 
Oh well,how can you not love these dogs anyways!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree with Reece! She is a gorgeous chocolate! Makes me want one!! I thought I wanted another sable but if I could get a chocolate like Dusty I would change my mind! Vicki


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

DAJsMom
Dusty is gorgeous!! I read that she was about 10 lbs. Is she still the same wt and how tall is she? Her coat reminds me of Kodi's somewhat. What shampoo/cond do you use? I just sent away for a sample kit from Plush Puppy and I can't wait to try it. Oh, and I love Chocolates, too


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

DAJsMom,

I know I am repeating what's been said before, but Dusty is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can never get enough of looking at pics of Dusty! She's such a gorgeous girl! You had better keep an eye on her whenever you're around other Hav lovers - I know I'd be trying to sneak in a few hugs and belly rubs if I saw her!  

I'm off to check that link!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

DAJ'smom - sorry, I don't know your name - I was wondering how Dusty is trimmed around her eyes and face. I really, really love that she has bangs, but that you can see her eyes so beautifully.

Would you mind sharing how she is trimmed or how the groomer, if it isn't you, does that? I am thinking that if you grant me permission to print out a pic or two of Dusty, that I'll have Ricky trimmed similarly to that. I want to see his eyes, but I don't want to deal with tiny prickles of new hair growing in so close to the eyes and possibly irritating them..... know what I mean? AND I still want him to look like a Havanese!

Anyway, I'm curious! Thanks.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautiful pictures!! Absolutely breathtakingly beautiful Dusty  I agree with Marj, i would also love to know what you do to her hair on her face. If you do it personally, what do you do? or if your groomer does it, then what is it you ask for? I would like Oreo's coat to grow out to about that length - is that full length coat? But I love that your Dustly looks like a Hav - I really don't want an groomer to botch Oreo's distinct "look"


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your compliments about Dusty! I think everyone else's dogs are gorgeous! I think I just really like the looks of havanese. I guess it's a good thing I have one!

I'll try and answer all your questions. Dusty's coat is not full-length yet. She'll be a year old next monday, and her coat grows slowly! I'm not sure I've done it any good learning to groom her, but I think I'm getting better. Her breeder told me that Dusty's mom's adult coat came in slowly, so I'm not suprised, just impatient! It is growing, though, because there's definitely more to brush than there was when we brought her home.

As far as her haircut, I did that myself back in December. If you could see it up close, you'd know it's not a professional job! I just trimmed the hair right above the eyes very short. She has some tear staining and I was trying to help keep the hair out of her eyes. It helped for a while but now that it's growing out it's getting in her eyes again. I also trimmed the hair right between her eyes, and some of the tear stained area. It did make it easier for her to see and for us to see her pretty hazel eyes without changing her look too much. My husband and kids really like it short around her eyes. I like the hair long though, so I'm trying to grow her bangs back out and we'll do more topknots I guess. She doesn't mind the ponytails at all.

Shampoo. Her breeder gave me a supply of shampoo when we got her. It was out of her big bottles, so I don't have the exact information, but she told me it was Petsilk. I looked on their website and there are several varieties. I'm not sure but I think it's the cleanse shampoo and moisturizing conditioner. I really like the smell! I've only had her professionally groomed once, a couple of weeks ago. I was terrified to take her. I was afraid she'd come back shaved or trimmed like a poodle, especially after some of the grooming nightmare stories posted here! But none of that happened. She came back looking very fluffy and smelling very strongly perfumey! Fortunately that smell faded fast. I think they might have trimmed the hair on her forehead a tiny bit, right above the eyebrows I gave her, but it's subtle and I can't tell if it's my imagination or not.

Marj, my name is Joelle, and yes, you can print a picture to show the groomer!

I wish I knew some other hav lovers so we could try and steal each other's dogs! I'm sure there are some in Arizona in our area but I haven't met any other than her breeder who lives a couple of hours away! Dusty's best dog friends are two poodles-cute, but not havanese...


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I missed a question! Dusty still weighs about 10 pounds I think and she's about 10-1/2 inches tall, using my ruler to measure! She's got long legs.

We didn't set out to get a chocolate dog. We were really hoping for a sable, but weren't set on any particular color, but when her breeder contacted us and told us Dusty was available and we saw photos and met her, we were in love! And we still got our sable, just chocolate! My kids say she looks like an ice cream sundae. I find havanese colors fascinating. I'm amazed at the variations. Some of the dogs on this forum have amazing coloring. It adds to the fun!


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

My Titan is a Chocolate. He is now nine month's old and is showing some color changes down the center of his back. Some white showing thru. He does have white on his chest and chin.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

is chocolate determined simply by the colour?

joe


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Joe, chocolate means that the nose and eye rims are liver colored and not black. That's all. Even if the dog is all white, he is considered chocolate if the nose is liver colored.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

and when I found out about getting a "chocolate" I was totally under the impression that is was all about color.
Duncan is still dark brown,but he is getting bits and pieces of white hair.
I wonder how he'll change.
Regardless,he has become the new love of my life and the son I never had,LOL!!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Lina said:


> Joe, chocolate means that the nose and eye rims are liver colored and not black. That's all. Even if the dog is all white, he is considered chocolate if the nose is liver colored.


thanks lina!

i'm pretty sure mugsy's nose is black.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I love all the dogs [Dusty is on my 'to steal' list. LOL]....gotta say Mugsy is so cool looking...have you posted bigger pics?? I'd love to see more of the coloring. Awesome!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Chocolat Hav from Belgien.
His name is Virág.

First picture he was 4 Months.
Second picture is from september 2007.

source : http://www.misamorespequenios.be/


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> Joe, chocolate means that the nose and eye rims are liver colored and not black. That's all. Even if the dog is all white, he is considered chocolate if the nose is liver colored.


A.k.a. brown, and not grey. Only dark brown is accepted in the standard for chocolate dogs. (Just posting this because I recently had someone saying that a light grey was the same as liver.)

From the standard:
_The pigment on the eyerims is complete, solid black for all colors except for the chocolate dog which has complete solid, dark chocolate brown pigment. No other dilution of pigment is acceptable._​and 
_The pigment on the nose and lips is complete, solid black for all colors except for the chocolate dog which has complete solid, dark chocolate brown pigment. No other dilution of pigment is acceptable_.​


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

TnTWalter said:


> I love all the dogs [Dusty is on my 'to steal' list. LOL]....gotta say Mugsy is so cool looking...have you posted bigger pics?? I'd love to see more of the coloring. Awesome!


http://http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3188

there are a few pics in this thread.

joe


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

*White Chocolate*

OK...well even though her pics are posted in the puppy thread, I had to post my little chocolate baby in this thread too! :biggrin1: You can see her cute little brown nose, which I have learned from all of you, is what makes her a chocolate. Doesn't look like she'll be too brown anywhere else but her face, so I'll just call her a white chocolate...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, I love your White Chocolate baby girl :baby: It looks like she stuck her mouth into chocolate sauce right before someone came to take it away from her. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE OF HER PICS!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kim, that baby is adorable!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kim, Your baby is the cutest! I feel like I can pick her up and hug and kiss her to pieces!! I love her coloring and markings ~ Little Cricket!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh now that's adorable!!!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

what a doll!
tho the black across her mouth reminds me a little of groucho marks

her eyes are so soulful.

joe


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's my chocolate little man!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww those gorgeous chocolate babies. I just love the chocolates that keep their color, very beautiful!!!


----------

